# Evolution IX GT - Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A rather nice Evo 9 GT was my patient for today, my last detail for a few weeks as I'm of to warmer climates for a break.
Originally asked by the client if I could go over to South London and take some paint readings as he was thinking of buying it and wanted to know the history, after a detailed report given he decided upon purchasing and booked my services to bring it up to standard.

*Upon arrival*





































Firstly we agreed that the boot lid looked too busy with all the badges so this one was removed, heated up a little with the hairdryer and carefully prised of with some fishing line at the back, this left some adhesive that was soaked with Tardis and removed.










Bottom half of the car was then soaked with some citrus pre-wash, whilst this dwelled and softened up the bug splattered front the door shuts and panel gaps had B/H surfex applied and worked in,





































Shuts rinsed,










Alloys & tyres cleaned with Smartwheels and various brushes and Surfex to the calipers,










Engine bay de-greased and dressed, Zaino AIO to the inner arches,










2 applications of DG 901 & citrus mix applied via the foam lance,










Washed using the TBM, DG 901 and [email protected] sponges,










Tardis then applied to lower areas and inner alloys to remove some old residue left from the balancing weights,










Exhaust and silencer then polished with DG metal polish and fine w/wool,



















Paintwork clayed and re-rinsed then dried using plush drying towels to all areas.

*General defects*




























Defects removed using Megs 83 on a megs polishing pad,



















*50/50's*




























With the 1st stage of machining done to remove the swirls and pinkness, a 2nd stage was needed to add some gloss and overall depth so decided on Klearcote red moose on a 3m finishing pad which did the trick nicely,





































Lime prime applied to doorshuts and sills followed by opti-seal to protect,










Rear lenses polished using Lime prime on a ccs 100mm pad,










Tyres dressed with 2 coats of Zaino, arches dressed with megs all seasons and worked in with an applicator sponge,










Alloys sealed to the front with Insulator wax and Opti-seal to the inside rim, insulator also to the calipers,










Last step product was Swissvax Best of show topped with Zaino Z8,
Glass cleansed with Lime prime and finally wiped down with SV crystal,
All this left was a final dusting down to paintwork & panel gaps, courtesy hoover to the interior and finished.

*Results*






























































































































































































Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

.....hope you've not gone on holiday already


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Click the Post button a little early?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Hit something by mistake, sorry all sorted now.:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great work. Gorgeous car!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic job you've done there!!! Top Notch!!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks stunning, very glossy


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Top job. they look the nuts in red.

Robbie


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Mint job Rob, That evo looks sweet


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Lol - here i was expecting to see a detail on an Evo 4 

Nice job though! Made it really shine!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

6FIEND said:


> Lol - here i was expecting to see a detail on an Evo 4
> 
> Nice job though! Made it really shine!


Thank god it wasn't just me!!! I was sat here thinking my roman numerology was terrible! Then I thought about the Rocky films and realised I wasn't in the wrong :lol:

Car is amazing! Great job! Does Lime Prime make a big difference to the lights??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

6FIEND said:


> Lol - here i was expecting to see a detail on an Evo 4
> Nice job though! Made it really shine!





.Martin said:


> Thank god it wasn't just me!!! I was sat here thinking my roman numerology was terrible! Then I thought about the Rocky films and realised I wasn't in the wrong :lol:
> Car is amazing! Great job! Does Lime Prime make a big difference to the lights??


Sorry about the IV been a long day, can't seem to change it back now.

LP has mild abrasives in it and can be quite effective if combined with the right pad on the rotary.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb with a great gloss :thumb:

I have started using RMG by rotary and it is a joy - even in full sun  The final finish with BoS and Z8 is gorgeous on red. I think I'll try the same thing on mine next time thanks


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great rob 

The RMG really added something to the gloss and depth, and BOS topped with Z8 is the muts nuts.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great work Rob, the red really looking bright, fair amount of work on that too (angles, edges etc)

But can't let this go

You have a Carbon Fibre hair dryer?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Great work Rob, the red really looking bright, fair amount of work on that too (angles, edges etc)
> 
> But can't let this go
> 
> You have a Carbon Fibre hair dryer?


:lol: As you can see though I have very little use for it's original purpose.:lol:


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

awesome turn around - i bet the client was very pleased


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Totally awesome, fantastic level of detailing :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning work:thumb: love the Evo


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great job


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Makes me want a red car. Didn't look that bad to start with but looks super slick and wet now


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Absolutley superb Rob. The finish is superb, the red is so sharp!


----------



## dionnfr (Aug 18, 2008)

I really like to see a Professional's work, well done.


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

looks awsome mate:argie:

trying to get my red cupra that glossy and wet looking but no joy so far


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pole Position said:


> looks awsome mate:argie:
> 
> trying to get my red cupra that glossy and wet looking but no joy so far


Have you tried a glaze like Klearcote or similar, if applied by machine it can work wonders.


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

not yet, machine all the swirls and rds out with ssr and then topped off with xxx paste

good result but not quite glossy enough for me


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Have you tried a glaze like Klearcote or similar, if applied by machine it can work wonders.


just ordered some to try it

cheers for the recommendation mate:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice one Rob ! As Bernard mathews says Booootiful 

Baz


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

top work mate. BOS really does look good on red cars. I am liking the zaino tyre dressing.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

You really brought that to life, Rob. Top job as usual.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic job there - one of the most impressive red cars I've seen on here :thumb: and as has been said, I'd imagine not the easiest car to machine with it having quite a lot of sharp panel angles etc. Nice one! 

Just one thing - where did you rent the sunshine from and how much was it? :lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing work, great write up too, I even read it twice 

The zaino looks perfect on the tyres, do you find it's the best available out there?


----------



## trowbridge (Jun 29, 2006)

Cracking job youve done there.

Cant beleive how many balance weights that wheel has on it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work mate, looks bang on as always


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning matey, enjoy your hol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job there :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Fantastic job there - one of the most impressive red cars I've seen on here :thumb: and as has been said, I'd imagine not the easiest car to machine with it having quite a lot of sharp panel angles etc. Nice one!
> 
> Just one thing - where did you rent the sunshine from and how much was it? :lol:


Thanks mate, I actually took the pop-up gazebo with me of which I usually wouldn't bother as the forcast was wind and rain by afternoon, only had a brief shower mid polishing other than that a pleasant day weather wise, now I'm going away there will be a heatwave.



joe_0_1 said:


> Amazing work, great write up too, I even read it twice
> 
> The zaino looks perfect on the tyres, do you find it's the best available out there?


Thanks mate, The zaino tyre dressing is my current favourite and best I've tried, It's water based I think so non greasy and a little goes a long way,I find 2 applications gives the desired finish.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Finish looks super wet, excellent work:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Stunning as ever Rob. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Top work as usual mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

IX GT is the best Evo IX (imo) and that one is now even better. Nice work:thumb:

Did you find that any of the brake dust was hard to get off the wheels? I use the same front brakes on my car (Performance Friction) and i had a few spots on my wheels where the brake dust is virtually impossible to shift. I've tried acid based cleaners and non acidic ones. The only thing i've heard of that does remove it is Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner and i'm holding off using that.


----------



## chris84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing job, what a finish!


----------



## Stormchaser (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome car and what a finish.Well done:thumb:


----------



## kenny12 (Aug 22, 2008)

wow sparkling shine !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work,looks really good!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

evobaz said:


> IX GT is the best Evo IX (imo) and that one is now even better. Nice work:thumb:
> 
> Did you find that any of the brake dust was hard to get off the wheels? I use the same front brakes on my car (Performance Friction) and i had a few spots on my wheels where the brake dust is virtually impossible to shift. I've tried acid based cleaners and non acidic ones. The only thing i've heard of that does remove it is Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner and i'm holding off using that.


Thanks for the kind words.:thumb:

Cleaning the fronts were pretty straightforward, the inner alloy was a little more difficult mainly due to the colour blending in with the soiling, all in all they were OK.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

quality finish very impressed. great use of lime prime aswell.


----------

